# Wiper blade opinions and rebate



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

I did a search earlier today on the best wiper blades, came up with michelin and rain x as good choices. I'd like to hear any pos/neg comments on any you've tried. I've always used anco's because the were cheap and easy to install, but I think I'll try the michelins.

I wasnt going to start a new thread since I got an answer by searching, but I thought I'd share this $10 rebate I ran across http://www.michelinwiper.com/docs/27630_Walmart_Rebate3.pdf


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

I used anco's winter wiper blades. Cheap from Wal Mart. Speaking of wipers I need some for 2009 / 2010 season.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

And its just your luck that you have a Wally World right there in St Marys.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Yepper I forgot about getting wipers. Truck been in shop begin of September for some major body work. Floor rusted out. Still in shop on 11-17-2009. They are hoping to have it done This Friday. Well truck is in the shop. I am working on the snowplow save me labor costs there.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

if you want wipers for the truck in your avatar you are in luck.i know one of the true importers of the hi-jet line. all of the other guys will just rip you off. you can get a brand new diahatsu,mitsu,handa, whatever you want it badged as for 2k. brand new.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

But can he still get wiper blades for it at Wally World?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

not for that **** hunk of spit.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Been chanfe once a year. Normal this time of the year or when 1st snow fall. No plowable snow yet. Just been having dustings in early morning. That melt the same morning by noon its gone.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

Stay away from the Rain-ex blades, they should stick to just the rain-ex product, they lasted about a month, maybe a month and a half before I got rid of them. Nothing beats the winter blades for the winter that come in the blue package with the yellow and white writing, why am I drawing a blank, and then I go with the newer style there with no metal frame for the spring through the fall, great blades, great for highway driving


----------



## deereequipment (Jul 12, 2007)

We run ANCO blades, and have for YEARS!
Except during snow storms, then we run heated wipers.

Heated wipers are WAY worth the money!


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I use Michelin all year. Tried the RainX and hated them. The Michelin blades seem to hold up pretty good too.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Michelin sold at Costco. Great wipers.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I give why do some of you hate RainX ????

I have the NBS Chevy and even the original wipers made horrible noise and last a summer. I put on the RainX ( top end ) and they are quiet. No thumb on my window, smooth.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

The ones I put on streaked bad. Worse than cheap blades that were 6 months old!


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

deereequipment;869463 said:


> We run ANCO blades, and have for YEARS!
> Except during snow storms, then we run heated wipers.
> 
> Heated wipers are WAY worth the money!


Is this the website http://www.everblades.com ?


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

My brother in law bought two, and one broke first month and scratch the windshield, I bought a set and they were so lound when they went to change directions, like a bucking noise and after about a month they streaked worse than frozen blades


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Do not I repeat do not buy the rainx latitudes. They are the most expensive wiper I have ever bought and they were by far the worst I have ever had. Talk about streak central first time using them in winter conditions I had to go immediately to the nearest gas station to buy the 2.99 special and they were far superior to the rainx. They are the o ly product I have ever written a reveiw about online but I felt I had to due to how dangerous they are.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

AC2717;869728 said:


> My brother in law bought two, and one broke first month and scratch the windshield, I bought a set and they were so lound when they went to change directions, like a bucking noise and after about a month they streaked worse than frozen blades


Bought what the heated ones or RainX


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I've had pretty good luck with bosch icons. Haven't tried em out in the winter though.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

WeDoSnowplowing;870217 said:


> Bought what the heated ones or RainX


The RainEx ones


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

AC2717;870708 said:


> The RainEx ones


Ok . I never heard of heated wipe blades. Untill I saw it here.


----------



## Heatedblades (Nov 25, 2009)

I would invite you to check www.heatedblades.com

This is my website and we sell the Heatflexx version of heated wiper blades. They have been selling in Canada since 2003.

They are frameless and work really well if you toggle switch them. If you do order a set, please let me know you'll me using these for plowing and I'll send the non thermostat control wiring. They come standard with thermostats on the wiring, but if you need to plow when it's over 40 degrees, the wipers will not heat up.

John


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

Dstosh;870278 said:


> I've had pretty good luck with bosch icons. Haven't tried em out in the winter though.


I have ran these on all my trucks and cars since they came out...A+++++++ in the snow, and they stay down on the freeway where the other ones would lift off the windshield.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

It's getting hard to find my old Anco winter blades so I tried some new style curved spring design from Napa--so far extremely pleased.


----------



## Heatedblades (Nov 25, 2009)

I just wanted to follow up to my previous post. I sell the Heatflexx wipers for $49.95 a set. Obviously a little more expensive then $2.99 wipers, but they keep the ice and snow of the frames and blades and are a good wiper even when it's not snowing.


----------



## roybobcat (Jan 19, 2004)

I have been considering heated blades. You should offer plowsite members a small discount ha ha.


----------



## Heatedblades (Nov 25, 2009)

Why it's funny you should mention that, I am running a special for forum members. If you buy a set or 2, when you checkout use the promo code snow and it'll save you $8.95 in shipping.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Michelins for the win!


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I would like to hear from someone using heatflexx blades


----------



## Heatedblades (Nov 25, 2009)

I guess I don't count as a user? ha ha


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Heatedblades;884330 said:


> I guess I don't count as a user? ha ha


I just ordered a set for both trucks! Any chance you could get them here in the next couple hours???  I'd really like them for tonight. :crying:

Thanks for the free shipping!! I really appreciate that.


----------



## Heatedblades (Nov 25, 2009)

That might be a little tough! Let me see if i can still get them out tonight via UPS.


----------



## farmer1009 (Dec 9, 2009)

I always had really poor luck with the rain-x blades in the winter. Now I just buy two sets of cheapo-s and keep the spares behind the seat for when they blow out.


----------



## Heatedblades (Nov 25, 2009)

MSS Mow,
I was able to get the wipers shipped out UPS tonight.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

MSS Mow;897237 said:


> I just ordered a set for both trucks! Any chance you could get them here in the next couple hours???  I'd really like them for tonight. :crying:
> 
> Thanks for the free shipping!! I really appreciate that.


keep us posted when you get a chance to try them out..


----------



## skibum (May 11, 2009)

like the others that replied, Rain-x blades stink. Bought them when it was buy one get one. Outta the box, they streaked and were noisy. Nothing like listening to scheeech! over and over again. went right back to Bosch.


----------



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

I went ahead and got the michelins, the drivers side chattered, but my wiper arm was twisted. Straightened it out and fixed the skip. They seem good so far, I even remembered to send in the rebate form!


----------



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

my favorite blades to use are the rainX latitudes ull pay for them around 22-26 a blade but they have the same concept as the winter blades have had mine on for 2 years and still work like brand new the best thing also is that spray de icer its easier to reach ur hand out the winter and shoot them with it


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

anco winter blades


----------



## rayzor32 (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought the rain-x wiper blades for 16.99 each with buy one get one mail in rebate, and im not impressed at all... they are in no way worth the money at all I thought i was getting a good blade but i got ripped off. I will be buying the 4 dollar anco's from now on.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

got those rain-x laditutde blades before the last storm...Half hour in the blade on the drivers already starting out. The end cap went MIA so the rubber kept comming out....Never again


----------



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

Got my rebate check on the michelins. Had a big storm and they saw a lot of use. One time I reached out the window to flip the wiper to knock the ice off and the blade flipped all the way upside down. I am missing the end cap now but I cant really blame the blade. So far the rubber has stayed in place. One thing about buying at wal-mart, they will take anything back if you raise the slightest stink. I might try to return the one that lost the cap. I


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

had bosch icons.........loved them

tried rain x.........hated them

had sil-blades....made of silicone...........loved them

all other standard blades seem similar...cheap or dealer all work the same...


----------



## farmer1009 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well I just ordered two sets of the heated blades for my trucks. As soon as they come in, and I get a chance to test them I will let you guys know how they work.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

farmer1009;940096 said:


> Well I just ordered two sets of the heated blades for my trucks. As soon as they come in, and I get a chance to test them I will let you guys know how they work.


which ones did you get?


----------



## mzgloves20 (Nov 30, 2008)

Love these on the trucks and my cars. Hardly ever miss a spot and no frozen joints.

http://www.pylonhq.com/wiper_blades.php

Pylon/Michelin


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Heatedblades;897669 said:


> MSS Mow,
> I was able to get the wipers shipped out UPS tonight.


Thanks for quick shipment on the wipers. I do have a problem however...they don't fit on the 08 GMC. They fit perfect on the 05 though. So, I can't use the 2nd pair.



mikelawtown;897856 said:


> keep us posted when you get a chance to try them out..


They work awesome!!! Best purchase ever! Seriously. They really are the cat's meow. Too bad they don't fit on my 08 GMC, only on the 05 GMC.


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

*heated wiper blades*

So what is the review on the heated wiper blades? Anyone still using the Heatflexx from heatedblades?


----------

